# Sublijet IQ Ink Question



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

HELP!!! Can I use the SublijetIQ 4880 cartridges in a 4800 printer??? I ordered the wrong cartridges and will need to very soon replace a cartridge, but have the 4880 instead of the 4800 cartridge. I'm in panic mode!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would not trust any of us to be accurate...I would call either sawgrass or Epson...BUT I think you can use the same. Here is a link to Epson site showing their part number for ink
Buy Ink for Epson Stylus Pro 4800 - Genuine Epson Ink - Epson America, Inc. 

and here is a link to Epson for ink for the 4880
Buy Ink for Epson Stylus Pro 4800 - Genuine Epson Ink - Epson America, Inc.

you can see that the product # for the ink for each printer is the same.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The ink chips are different, but I have never tried to put a 4880 cart into a 4800 printer. I know that the 4800 carts don't work in the 4880 printer. I would call Sawgrass and ask them.

Mark


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

If you have a chip resetter, you could put the ink bags from the 4880 into the 4800 cartridge and reset the chip.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Kevin ... would you have instructions on how to do this?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I believe the yellow is the same.
SG chips are difficult to reset.

Assuming they are 110ml carts, your best 
bet is to use the epson carts and swap the bags.

Why not just get the carts swapped?


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

does anyone know if there is any way to refill SUBLIJET ink cartridges for epson 1400 printers?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I would think it would be easier to get refillable cartridges that are made to be refilled.


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks where would i purchase refillables and for sublimation inks?
thanks for input


----------

